# Urethrotomy and Urethrotomy Repair



## TMoore (Oct 11, 2012)

Can someone tell me what code you would use for Urethrotomy and Urethrotomy Repair.Patient is a femaile and physician did a transverse urethral incision in order to remove mesh for urethral erosion. Then physician repaired the urethrotomy. Thanks

tmoore/CPC


----------

